#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  volle dame zoekt man om direct mee te trouwen liefst na ramadan inschallah.

## aizoufa

Ben opzoek naar een arifi man van boven de leeftijd 32 om mee te trouwen.

Waarmee ik een gezin mee kan beginnen en liefst zonder kinderen. 

Het liefst uit Brabant woon zelf in omgeving Eindhoven.

Ben het alleen zijn zat. Als jij het alleen zijn ook zat bent pm me je telefoon nummer en ik whats up je direct.

Inschallah als je echt serieus bent hoor ik snel van je mijn ware.

----------


## aizoufa

Ik bedoel wil geen man die al kinderen heeft.

----------


## mijn geloof mijn bloed

slm 

trek je nergens van aan ik wil je wel leren kennen 
stuur me maar een prive bericht groetjes

----------


## mijn geloof mijn bloed

slm 

trek je nergens van aan ik wil je wel leren kennen inchallah
stuur me maar een prive bericht groetjes

----------


## souf_92

Lieve zuster aizoufa , ik wens inchallah een vrome moslim voor je. Wees blind voor al dat kwetsende taal hier. Je mag niet vergeten, dat dit alleen maar de ingevingen van shaytaan zijn.

Bericht aan al de mensen die kwetsende taal spreken, en die woede en verderf kweken. Weet dat shaytaan jullie bespeelt en dat jullie er ooit spijt van zullen krijgen. Is het niet in het leven dan is het in het hiernamaals.

Voor wie spot met de mensen die het goede willen voor de oemma:

Ik vraag jullie 1 ding indien je respect hebt voor jouw ziel? Ik hoor mensen met mooie arabische namen die in de Koran voorkomen, slechte dingen zeggen. Aan hen wil ik vragen om research te doen naar uw identiteit. En hopelijk inshallah zullen jullie je eigen schamen. Terwijl ik dit schrijf druipen de tranen van mijn wangen, door de gedachte, dat iemand met een naam uit de enige, echte, heilige boek van allah zich zo kan verraden aan shaytaan.

Om alle misverstanden te vermijden, ik beoordeel niemand, maar het is mijn plicht om mijn zusters en broeders te verdedigen, en de ogen van de dwalenden te proberen te openen.

Ghair inshallah voor iedereen,

Beslama,

----------


## najim-rif

hoi met najib ik zou graag met je in contakt komen

----------


## Marouan11

heey lieve dame toon interesse in je ben 30 jaar uit amsterdam

----------

